# Ayuda con tarjeta de Video Intel 945GME (resuelto)

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, acabo de comprarme un toshiba NB200 y tengo el problema con la tarjeta de video:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
> 
> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

 

El caso es que no logro hacer que funcionen las X, al teclear startx la pantalla se pone negra y no me deja ni regresar a la terminal ni nada, lo único que queda es apagar la máquina. Los liveCD van sin problemas y los log quedan VACIOS, no hay nada en ellos. La primera vez que lo intente con TWM funcionó, pero ahora nada que va ni con TWM ni con Fluxbox (por lo que descarto el kernel), dejo mi xorg.conf, compilo sin la USE hal porque siempre me ha dado problemas.

Espero alguien con experiencia en tarjetas Intel me diga que pasa, saludos.

----------

## paynalton

1 tienes instalado x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel???

2 tienes definido en el kernel el soporte para intel como * o M???

3 podrias pasarnos el contrnido de /var/log/Xorg.0.log???

4 Odio las tarjetas gráficas intel jejje, estoy seguro de que son un método de tortura moderno

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *paynalton wrote:*   

> 1 tienes instalado x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel???
> 
> 2 tienes definido en el kernel el soporte para intel como * o M???
> 
> 3 podrias pasarnos el contrnido de /var/log/Xorg.0.log???
> ...

 

Hola gracias por contestar, ya logré un avance, compile Xorg con la USE hal lo que produjo un buen avance:

- Ya no uso ningún xorg.conf

- El comando startx responde como root, al entrar como usuario normal sigue la pantalla negra.

- Ahora si contiene algo el log: http://www.genomorro.webcindario.com/gentoo/Xorg.0.log

- Dice que no encuentra un módulo, pero el kernel tiene compilados i915 (este es el que carga) y también i830, son los que encontré al compilar el kernel.

Si descubren algo, me avisan. al menos ya funciona como root.

EDITO: Otra observación, cuando inicio X como root, ya no puedo volver a la consola y al abandonar las X la pantalla se queda en negro.

----------

## Coghan

¿Está tu usuario dentro del grupo video?

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> ¿Está tu usuario dentro del grupo video?

 

Si, en eso no fallé.

----------

## Coghan

¿y dentro del grupo plugdev?

----------

## paynalton

Intenta colocar en kernel el soporte para intel como módulo e instalar los drivers mesa para intel.

Segun tu log intenta cargar primero el módulo i810, luego el Vesa y por último carga otro módulo que quiero pensar es el intel del kernel.

Y por lo que dices que hace no está de más usar un módulo diferente.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, me agregué en plugdev y todo igual. Ahora recompilo el kernel dejando modulos I810, I830 e I915. Cuando lo pruebe aviso si resulta. 

Por cierto creen que influya que estoy usando Framebuffer en 800x600 y la pantalla tiene resolución de 1024x600??? lo digo porque si entro a las X como root y luego presiono CTRL+ALT+F* se queda bloqueada.

Gracias por las sugerencias, yo ya me he quedado sin ideas, por cierto solo esoty usando la rama estable de Gentoo.

Saludos

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, ya puedo entrar como usuario normal al entorno gráfico, gracias por sus sugerencias, sin embargo persiste el problema de volver a una terminal normal mediante Ctrl+Alt+F* pues no lo hace, lo mismo pasa al salir del entorno gráfico, alguien sabe a que se debe esto??

----------

## gringo

estás usando KMS (CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS en la .config del kernel) ?

Si es asi, desactívalo o pásate a unstable ya que te hacen falta versiones muy modernas de ciertos paquetes de las X.

Si no es asi, que dispositivo de framebuffer estás usando ?

saluetes

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *gringo wrote:*   

> estás usando KMS (CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS en la .config del kernel) ?
> 
> Si es asi, desactívalo o pásate a unstable ya que te hacen falta versiones muy modernas de ciertos paquetes de las X.
> 
> Si no es asi, que dispositivo de framebuffer estás usando ?
> ...

 

Si, lo estoy usando... lo desactivaré a ve que pasa en la tarde aviso, ¿¿¿dices que pase el kernel a unstable o todo Xorg???

Estoy usando intelfb en 800x600. Para conseguir los 1024x600 de la máquina todos hacen muchas cosas raras, yo prefiero lso 800x600 porque se ve bastante bien.

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Si, lo estoy usando... lo desactivaré

 

si quieres desactivarlo simplemente añade nomodeset como parámetro al kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> Estoy usando intelfb en 800x600

 

si tienes activado KMS, estás usando KMS, intelfb será deshabilitado. 

 *Quote:*   

> ¿¿¿dices que pase el kernel a unstable o todo Xorg???

 

la ayuda de KMS ya lo dice, se necesitan versiones lo mas modernas posibles de varios componentes de las X para que KMS funcione correctamente, ya que realmente lo que tienes es una consola acelerada por software usando mesa.

 *Quote:*   

> Choose this option if you want kernel modesetting enabled by default,
> 
> and you have a new enough userspace to support this. Running old
> 
> userspaces with this enabled will cause pain. Note that this causes
> ...

 

saluetes

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola de nuevo, seguí parcialmente la idea de gringo, ya he actualizado al kernel 2.6.31 y tengo framebuffer en 1024x600 y puedo cambiar de terminal a modo gráfico sin problemas. Lo malo es que el FB se activa a la mitad de inicio, en este momento tengo vga=789 en grub. La pregunta es alguien sabe como obtener el valor de 1024x600 para ponerlo en grub, trate con vbetest pero no lo obtiene. Saludos y suerte.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  Lo malo es que el FB se activa a la mitad de inicio

 

eso es normal con KMS me temo, el kernel ya no "dibuja" nada, lo hace mesa básicamente hasta donde yo sé y claro, primero tiene que montar el sistema de archivos para poder acceder a las herramientas necesarias, lo que hace que el frambuffer tarda en cargarse.

 *Quote:*   

> en este momento tengo vga=789 en grub

 

vga= sólo es necesario sin habilitas soporte para vga en el kernel pero de cualquier manera si habilitas KMS, vas a usar KMS, la consola vga no llega a cargarse y por tanto el valor de vga= no se va a leer que yo sepa.

Comprueba en los logs lo que te comento si quieres, KMS por defecto habilita la mayor resolución que soporte el hardware.

saluetes

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, pues lo que dice gringo es verdad  :Sad: , además la única forma de usar el vga= sería con uvesafb y grub2 (el cual no pienso instalar ahora) para conseguir el FB 1024x600

Saludos.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Siendo impaciente, compile el RC del kernel 2.6.32 y funciona sin problemas, entonces si era un "error en el kernel" pero se soluciona en versiones futuras.

Saludos.

----------

